# 3 New bettas =) yay!



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

I got 4 males & 2 females this weekend :O 
I only have pictures of the 3 males right now, will get pics of the females and other male soon (harder to get pics of the females since they are in my sorority tank) But here are the 3 males, MY FAVS <3


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

What GORGEOUS boys! *steals the yellow one*


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Beautiful fish as usual! 
I covet your dragon! I've always liked them but never gotten one yet... maybe someday!
How's your army of fish doing?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! funny story about the yellow crowntail! I got him from a local fish store, and they usually have a small display of 10 or so ct's and hm's each, and i didnt like anything they had out, so i checked out the boxes underneath that they keep there full of "overstock" bettas! I found him in the box  hes awesome. AND YES the red dragon I have been searching for one I was almost gonna resort to aquabid! I love him  But they are all gorgeous 

hahah my army of fish are doing great! thanks for asking. Unforunately, i have two that are sick, one with fin rott, and the other with popeye, sucks cuz the one that has popeye is from petsmart, and they clearly dont take good care of them with this particular location, he had popeye about a month ago got rid of it and now its back  I have a feeling its gonna keep coming back bcuz of the conditions he was in for so long... but i treat him everyday and change his water everyday so im confident we will beat the popeye again


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Sae yourself the cash and become a transhipper already lol! You'd rock.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

awwwwwwww thanks  hahaa I should !!! I actually reaaaaaaalllyyyy like this pet store I go to and one of the employees actually hand picks their bettas from local breeders, and thats where i got the last two bettas you see in this post, they are honestly aquabid quality! Its impossible to choose a betta when I go there, I only bought two bcuz they are so darn expensive!!! lol $15 a betta for halfmoons!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

That's awesome! To have fishstore full of breeder quality bettas! 
I have to restrict myself to buying online because I can't even look at the poor fish at the stores around here anymore, it just breaks my heart.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

I know, same here. I yell at my boss when we get bettas from this new distributer that puts them in tiny tiny dixie cups, it makes me sad and angry. So I put them in bigger cups or even small bowls. I take really good care of our bettas, they are fed and water changed every other day, except sat/sun cuz i dont work. But yeah VERY FEW pet store employees care about bettas, they are just fish to them. Its sad the amount of bettas I see in various pet stores dead or almost dead, in dirty dirty water. It makes me angry too when employees dont know what they are talking about for betta care, i even correct my boss and others in front of the customer if he is wrong about something LOL.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

well AL4L, your areally good example of what employees should be doing. Also i really like that blue dragon male in the second picture there!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

When I used to visit petstores frequently and look at bettas sometimes I found myself advising people on betta care. 
Now I only go when I REALLY need something. This week I went to Petco because I cracked one of my breeder tanks and they have a new and very attractive betta display but most of the cups had brown water and I'm sure most of those cups contained dead fish. I didn't want to look so I just went straight to the tank section and then the plants. I wanted to leave so quickly I forgot to grab some frozen food. 
I rather buy fish from people who truly care for them and care who their fish are sold to. Fish end up being much more expensive but it's worth it.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks bettalover! I just wish there was more people who cared about bettas like we all do!!!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah it's sad  but just the saying goes you get what you pay for! Lol which is good you may spent more on fish buying from people who care rather than a pet store, but at least you know that fish will most likely give you a long life out of him/her bcuz he was properly cared for . Just like this CT I bought from petsmart he's had pop eye twice and I'm sure it's bcuz he sat in dirty water for a long time without food or clean water before i bought him)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

animallover4lyfe said:


> Thanks bettalover! I just wish there was more people who cared about bettas like we all do!!!


I agree, i wish there was a lot more people that care about bettas like we do.


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

I love the yellow CT, and im glad everyone is brave enough to tell pet store owners what they are doing wrong. One day (hopefully) they will learn


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Take me to your pet store!!!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Yup! I sure hope so, I feel better when I tell a customer the PROPER way to take care of a betta, not the typical "oh, they can live in that tiny little bowl and have water changes every 7-10 days"


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> Take me to your pet store!!!


 
hahaha I think your a little too far from me ;-)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Man do i wish i can get a Halfmoon betta from aquabid! Its just the bettas are a reasonable price, but she shipping is annoying because shipping doubles! I was hoping to get this betta right here:









He is beautiful i have never seen anything like it.

Hes on this auction:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1297349521


I would love to get him but he is too much money plus shipping to a transhipper and all that. Its too much:/.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Thats the issue I have too the aquabid. I just can't spend that kind of $ on one little fish. Maybe if I was hard core breeding and wanted some awesome stock....and had the $ to blow


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Yup! He's gorgeous!!! Aquabid is very expensive but I can't help myself when I see a gorgeous betta that I really want lol I think about it until I buy it lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

AL4L: you should get that male Dragon


----------



## MMK (Nov 5, 2010)

GORGEOUS bettas as usual animallover4lyfe!! I just love your guys. I was just wondering what pet store do you buy HMs at? I got a new tank for Christmas and it's finally done cycling, so I was looking for a new guy....but of course none of the places I have been to have nice bettas anymore! sigh.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MMK said:


> GORGEOUS bettas as usual animallover4lyfe!! I just love your guys. I was just wondering what pet store do you buy HMs at? I got a new tank for Christmas and it's finally done cycling, so I was looking for a new guy....but of course none of the places I have been to have nice bettas anymore! sigh.


Welcome to the forum! Also she doesnt get all her nice HM's from pet stores, she gets them from breeders on AB-(www.aquabid.com).


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Mmk, I get most of my bettas from aquabid BUT I do get some from pet stores.  I can tell you that my favorite all time store for bettas ESP half-moons is pj pets in sherway mall. They have gorgeous bettas! What area are u in?


----------



## MMK (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks, I've been here for a while, but I have just been lurking for the last month or so....I actually bought I betta from her this summer, way before I new about this board oddly enough! Anywho, I was just curious what pet store she found some nice bettas at, as I know we live in the same general area.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hahha bettalover, I like him alot but I'm not crazy about him. I used to buy bettas like crazy now I only buy ones i REALLY want lol


----------



## MMK (Nov 5, 2010)

Opps...just replied before I saw your reply, but there is your answer! lol I bought your black HM btw! I'll have to check out that PJs! I didn't even realize there was one in Sherway.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

How's the little guy doing!!!??? Lol it's so funny we found each other! Yeah there's big Als in mississauga and oakville and hamilton sometimes they have nice bettas. But I suggest hamilton way over anything because they have beautiful bettas pretty much all the time. They have crowntails, half-moons, super deltas, females, I think that's it lol. But yeah sherway pjs pet is def my fave the guy Hand picks bettas himself!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

My avatar and my other post with the two half-moons are from that pjs, actually went on Sunday. He said he has big orders usually beginning of every month and smaller orders during the month.


----------



## MMK (Nov 5, 2010)

I still have the little guy and he is doing fantastic in his 5 gallon. I'll have to shoot some updated photos sometime! Yah, it is funny we stumbled upon each other.

I bought a really lovely SD at Olivers in Oakville, but the fish guy said they changed were they get their bettas since then and only seem to have VTs now. The Pjs in SquareOne sometimes has nice fish, but it seems to be up and down. Anyhow, I'll have to check out Sherway! Thanks a bunch! Maybe, I'll find some more nice plants at the same time.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah all olivers must of changed, I got an amazing DT back several months ago now they only have females sometimes and just vts as well. Yeah that pjs is okay too although they have decreased the amount of bettas they bring in too, I used to go there alot. Theres lots of places on Dundas road too, like big als, dragon aquarium and a place called aquatic kingdom. Those places you have to go all the time to find a nice one! But yeah by far sherway pj is the best, just gotta go when they get their big shipments!!!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

That yellow CT is very pretty. :>


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> I agree, i wish there was a lot more people that care about bettas like we do.


I was at my petstore looking into some divider's and I couldn't find them so naturally I went over to the fish dude and asked him where they were. BUT Before I could ask him where they were I had to wait until he finished flirting with this chick... His flirting technique was to attempt to sell her the "Prettiest Betta Here" and have her keep him in a vase with once every 2 week water changes. I was Appalled. In saying that I agree people need to care more about Betta's.... They are not a decoration.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I hate it when employees flirt with customers, it's just uncomfortable. Especially when you're waiting for service. :/


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

It was...


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

FuulieQ said:


> That yellow CT is very pretty. :>


thank you! your betta in your avatar is GORGEOUS. where did you get him from?


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Love your second boy! Very handsome fellow. The other two are, as well.!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

animallover4lyfe said:


> Hahha bettalover, I like him alot but I'm not crazy about him. I used to buy bettas like crazy now I only buy ones i REALLY want lol


Lol i love to get new bettas they are like celebs to me lol.



animallover4lyfe said:


> Mmk, I get most of my bettas from aquabid BUT I do get some from pet stores.  I can tell you that my favorite all time store for bettas ESP half-moons is pj pets in sherway mall. They have gorgeous bettas! What area are u in?


Im in New York area. (if you were talking to me)


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

OMG that is the prettiest yellow crowntail


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW!! You have some very stunning bettas! It looks like I'm taking a trip to Ontario this springbreak. I wish they were closer. The only thing I have close to aquabid is Petco.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Petco is not that bad lol for me I guess.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

Jayy I seen so many nice petco bettas!!! I wish our local store (petsmart) had nice bettas they have regular and crowntail that's it and they are always ugly! Lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cjayBetta said:


> I was at my petstore looking into some divider's and I couldn't find them so naturally I went over to the fish dude and asked him where they were. BUT Before I could ask him where they were I had to wait until he finished flirting with this chick... His flirting technique was to attempt to sell her the "Prettiest Betta Here" and have her keep him in a vase with once every 2 week water changes. I was Appalled. In saying that I agree people need to care more about Betta's.... They are not a decoration.


They are more than just fish and pets!.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> They are more than just fish and pets!.


Trust me, I spoke up. I said to him and the bimbo... A Vase? Last time I checked... Fish are not flowers. Then proceded to tell this chick Betta's need heaters and filters to live a happy life. In my mind I could here the employee's thoughts... "I just got Blocked but this fish freak."


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

cjaybetta said:


> i could here the employee's thoughts... "i just got blocked but this fish freak."


hahahahahahahahahhahahahahaaaahhaha


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cjayBetta said:


> Trust me, I spoke up. I said to him and the bimbo... A Vase? Last time I checked... Fish are not flowers. Then proceded to tell this chick Betta's need heaters and filters to live a happy life. In my mind I could here the employee's thoughts... "I just got Blocked but this fish freak."


Well whenever you get a chance, make sure you tell them.

P.S i havent been on here in a whiles so excuse me if im sort of late.


----------

